# 1 series pedestrian speed sensor figment images



## Craig2022 (10 mo ago)

I have a 62 plate 1 series with a pedestrian sensor on the front, it was in a bump, the fibre optic sensor is fine but the pedestrian speed sensor behind the bumper was knocked off with the wiring, I have a new sensor but can’t see how to re attach, does anyone have any images of how it secures and what to? Thanks.


----------

